# installer des icônes iChat



## jujubalda (8 Août 2006)

Je viens de t&#233;l&#233;charger, gr&#226;ce &#224; .mac, un lot d'ic&#244;nes iChat assez sympathiques. Mais je n'arrive pas &#224; int&#233;grer ces ic&#244;nes au logiciel: cela est-il possible, ou doit-on obligatoirement glisser les ic&#244;nes de leur dossier d'origine vers la fen&#234;tre de conversation pour les faire appara&#238;tre ???

S'il est possible de les installer dans le logiciel, comment faire ???


Merci de votre aide,
Jujubalda 

Oh le beau thread pour "Customisation !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Août 2006)

Il doit s'agir d'ic&#244;nes pour le dock, non ?
Peux-tu nous fournir un lien ?

Tu peux regarder le sujet sur la customisation [partie 3] pour les appliquer facilement.



Tu peux en outre installer un pack de smileys suppl&#233;mentaire pour iChat avec ce logiciel: 
More iChat smileys

Voici un aper&#231;u :


----------



## jujubalda (9 Août 2006)

Je ne crois pas que ce soit des icônes pour le dock, puisque le site .mac dit que c'est des icônes iChat.
Quant au lien je ne peux pas vous le donner puisque c'est dans le centre des abonnés .mac, accessible donc seulement aux membres .mac....


----------



## Ordha (9 Août 2006)

Il suffit de télécharger l'archive des icônes et de copier les dossiers vers Bibliothèque/Application support/Apple/iChat Icons. Relancer iChat et hop! les nouvelles icônes sont dispo.

Ordha


----------



## Ordha (9 Août 2006)

tumb a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux en outre installer un pack de smileys supplémentaire pour iChat avec ce logiciel:
> More iChat smileys



Oui mais le problème c'est que ton correspondant ne peut les voir que s'il installe lui aussi le même pack More iChat smileys .

Ordha


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Août 2006)

Soit pas déçue  

C'est un pkg en freeware qui nécessite montre en main 2 minutes pour le téléchargement et l'installation  

Merci en tous cas pour ton renseignement concernant les icônes spécifiques à iChat.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Août 2006)

........


----------



## jujubalda (9 Août 2006)

Ordha a dit:
			
		

> Il suffit de télécharger l'archive des icônes et de copier les dossiers vers Bibliothèque/Application support/Apple/iChat Icons. Relancer iChat et hop! les nouvelles icônes sont dispo.
> 
> Ordha



C'est ce qui me paraissait logique, mais voilà, dès l'achat de l'ordi il y avait déjà de tas d'icônes en plus de celles déjà présentes sur iChat dans ce dossier "iChat icons", mais qui n'apparaissent pas dans le logiciel....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Août 2006)

C'est a toi de les glisser en cliquant sur ton avatar  






Quand tu installes Tiger, il me semble qu'il y a un alias de ces icônes dans le dossier "photos", si tu les as supprimé, tu peux suivre le conseil d'Ordha, je te joins une capture.


----------



## jujubalda (10 Août 2006)

Merci pour ces renseignements !


----------

